# المعايير البيئية لاضاءة مكان العمل الطبيعية والصناعية



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

في الرابط تجدون

المعايير البيئية لاضاءة مكان العمل الطبيعية والصناعية

http://www.4shared.com/get/113599762/a312c237/______.html

أتمنى ان تفيدكم


----------



## علي الحميد (30 يوليو 2009)

الأخ الفاضل فتوح

جزاك الله خيرا وفتح الله على قلبك

الملف دسم جداً وبحاجة لكورس تدريبي.. 

وعموماً الشيء بالشيء يذكر هذه حدود الإضاءة المطلوبة من أوشا

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10630

وهي مقاسه بالفوت كاندل ويمكن تحويلها للوكس lux

_1 __footcandle_ = 10.764 _lux_


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2009)

أخي علي السبيعي

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً 

دوما لك إضافات مباركة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يوليو 2009)

فعلاً الملف دسم ويحتاج إلى دراسة على رواق مع فنجان قهوة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوح (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك أخي غسان وفيك بارك المولى عز وجل


----------



## محمودالحسيني (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزى الله جميع الزملاء كل خير على ما يقدمونه من معلومات مفيدة وأسأل الله أن يزيدهم من فضله في الدنيا والأخرة ونخص بالذكر م غسان وم فتوح وم علي السبيعي


----------



## فتوح (4 أغسطس 2009)

أخي محمودالحسيني وجزاك الله خيرا مثله

وزادك الله علما وخلقا وحسنا


----------



## almasry (4 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة


----------



## h_makki29 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير موضوع جميل ومفيد*​


----------



## فتوح (5 أغسطس 2009)

أخي العزيز almasry

أخي العزيز h_makki29

بارك الله فيكم وشاكر لكم ردودكم الطيبة ونفعكم الله بها


----------



## tomasz (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي على هذا الموضوع الذي سوف اطبقه تطبيقا كاملا في المشاغل التي أعمل فيها


----------



## فتوح (25 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر لله اخي tomasz وإن شاء الله ينفعكم الله بها


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا ملف ممتاز


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

الله ينور عليك شكرا لك


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## mahmoudsukar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

* شكرا*


----------



## mahmoudsukar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

* شكرا*


----------

